# Cyprus in Schengen



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Hi all!
Does anyone know when Cyprus will join the Schengen Zone?

Regards

Anders Svensson


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> Does anyone know when Cyprus will join the Schengen Zone?
> 
> Regards
> ...




According to this

Schengen.com Blog Archive Schengen Zone Enlargement: Phase I

they already have.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

*Cyprus and Schengen*

Hi!

Sorry but this is not true. According to the Cyprus Embassy web pages the foreign minister have stated that Cyprus will not be able to join Schengen before 2010 but probably later. He say political reasons plus lack of infrastruture to secure the borders is the reasons

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry but this is not true. According to the Cyprus Embassy web pages the foreign minister have stated that Cyprus will not be able to join Schengen before 2010 but probably later. He say political reasons plus lack of infrastruture to secure the borders is the reasons
> 
> Anders


Ermm so why ask us if you already know the answer?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

*Schengen*



Veronica said:


> Ermm so why ask us if you already know the answer?


Just wanted to see if anyone was alert

No, I found the answer before you answered. The funny thing is that if you look in Google for an answer there is about 50% that say the same as your links stated.

But anyway, know I know.

Have a nice weekend! Even Germany where we live for the moment has almost summer temperatures for the moment

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone was alert
> 
> No, I found the answer before you answered. The funny thing is that if you look in Google for an answer there is about 50% that say the same as your links stated.
> 
> ...


I spent most of my childhood in Germany and remember lovely long warm summers and crisp cold winters with lots of dry fluffy snow.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

*Schengen*



Veronica said:


> I spent most of my childhood in Germany and remember lovely long warm summers and crisp cold winters with lots of dry fluffy snow.


We live in Frankfurt and this winters are gone. This winter here was n snow at all.

But we hope to be in Cyprus from next year. I lived 3 years on Tenerife before but now we plan for Cyprus at least 8 months per year.

Anders


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> Does anyone know when Cyprus will join the Schengen Zone?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Its probably a silly question but is there a reason why you wanted to raise this subject. It clearly isn't because you wanted an answer to the actual question


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

*Schengen*



BabsM said:


> Its probably a silly question but is there a reason why you wanted to raise this subject. It clearly isn't because you wanted an answer to the actual question


My reason was just that. To find the answer about Schengen. I needed the answer because my wife is from Russia with a German Schengen Visa for 5 years. Hope this will answer your question.

Anyway, if all threads in this and other forums stricktly answered the original question, the forum will be very poor. For me a forum is a place for contacts with other people with same interests as yourself

Regards

Anders, Swedish Expat in Germany


----------

